
Having Fun with Touch ID and the Touch Bar in 1Password - denzil_correa
https://blog.agilebits.com/2016/10/28/having-fun-with-touch-id-and-the-touch-bar-in-1password/
======
svarrall
Great writeup, I remember the excitement around TouchID at WWDC that year. Any
technical limitations/issues you've come across with the Touch Bar yet?
Interested in diving into the api's to see what can be done but there's always
some gotchas, especially when trying to debug on simulated hardware!

